#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-12
<searching> cum sa dezactivez F1 Boot din Bios?
<SoulRaven> aveti idee cum monitoriza traficul din racoon folosind cacti
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-13
<MarcelC> salut
<ihalip> sup nigger
<MarcelC> neata ihalip 
<MarcelC> stie careva cum se poate seta scrolul de la mouse in ubuntu/maverik/gnome?
<ihalip> cum adica sa-l setezi ?
<MarcelC> cand fac scrool cu rotita,
<MarcelC> sa fie mai sensibil
<MarcelC> mai multe linii / o miscare de rotita
<SoulRaven> aveti idee cum pot sa monitorizez traficul prin VPN?
<SoulRaven> folosind cacti
<tatard> careva online?
<tatard> ma bucur ca v-am gasit
<tatard> povestim mai tarziu
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-14
<marcelC> salut
<marcelC> stie cineva la ce ajuta real time kernel din ubuntu studio?
<adrianfainis> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-15
<gfather> hey room 
<Helppp> hello
<Helppp> anyone oneline ^
<Helppp> _
<Helppp> cineva este online
<Helppp> am nevoie de ajutor
<Helppp> va rog
<Helppp> root@jp-serv-lin-1:/var/tmp# tar -zxvf assl.tgz  gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<Helppp> si orice fel as da  ... zxvf say gzip -d nu merge de nici un fel , va rog sa imi trimiteti raspunsul pe e-mail : Resppect@yahoo.com
<Helppp> va multumesc
<ihalip> assl?
<ihalip> nu cumva e un scanner asta?
<stas> da, e ceva lm0 Helppp
<Mariannn> salut
<Mariannn> e cineva online ?
<Mariannn> am si eu nevoie de ajutor , de cateva zile tot incerc dar nu reusesc
<Mariannn> va rog ajutatima
<Mariannn> e cineva online ?
<Mariannn> Va rog mult sa ma ajutati
<Mariannn> salut
<Mariannn> e cineva online
<Mariannn> va rog sa ma ajutati
<Mariannn> AJUTOR
<Mariannn> swalut
<Mariannn> Axius: 
<Mariannn> te rog ajutama
<Mariannn> Axius: 
<Mariannn> salurt
<Mariannn> amorphous1: 
<amorphous1> Mariannn, salut
<Mariannn> salut
<Mariannn> in sfarsit cineva online
<Mariannn> Te pricepi la linux ?
<amorphous1> cat de cat
<Mariannn> am o mica - mare problema
<amorphous1> incepator...3 ani
<amorphous1> ce anume?
<Mariannn> cand dau comanda TAR
<Mariannn> nu imi merge
<Mariannn>  tar zxvf assl.tgz  gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<amorphous1> vrei sa extragi?
<Mariannn>  tarda
<Mariannn> da
<Mariannn> te rog ajutama ... 3 ani , nu e incepator :D
<Mariannn> sa extrag , dezarhivez etc
<amorphous1> 1sec
<Mariannn> am incercat orice comanda .. dar :((((
<Mariannn> TE ROG ajutama , de 2 zile tot incerc , nu pot DORMI
<Mariannn> mai esti ? :((
<amorphous1> deci pt tar in format gzip comanda at trebui sa fie asa:  tar -xvzf assl.tgz /home/fisier_destinatie
<Mariannn> hmm
<Mariannn> acum incerc
<Mariannn> 1 secunda
<amorphous1> daca vrei sa inveti cum de foloseste orice comanda scrie in terminal "man tar"
<amorphous1> sau  man 'comanda'
<Mariannn> nu merge
<Mariannn> :((((((
<amorphous1> atunci e ceva in neregula cu arhiva
<Mariannn> root@jp-serv-lin-1:/var/tmp# tar -xvzf assl.tgz /home/var/tmp
<Mariannn> am incercat si alte arhive , degeaba
<Mariannn> nici una nu merge
<Mariannn> te rog ajutama
<amorphous1> daca vrei sa extragi in alt folder atunci tre sa pui -C : tar -xvzf assl.tgz -C /home/var/tmp
<Mariannn> root@jp-serv-lin-1:/var/tmp# tar -xvzf assl.tgz -C /home/var/tmp
<Mariannn> acceasi erroare
<Mariannn> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Mariannn> tar: Child returned status 1
<Mariannn> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<Mariannn> nu stiu ce sa fac , serios
<Mariannn> de 2 zile tot incerc , nu am dormit nici macar 1 H
<stas> Mariannn: de unde ai assl.tgz?
<Mariannn> dupa un site
<Mariannn> vreau o arhiva de scan
<Mariannn> am cautat pe google
<Mariannn> ai tu un scan ?
<Mariannn> stas tu ma poti ajuta ?
<Mariannn> te rog
<amorphous1> cred ca e ceva in neregula cu arhiva aia
<stas> lux, te rog sa pleci si sa nu mai vii cu astfel de intrebari
<stas> Mariannn: ^
<Mariannn> nu , dar incerc sa fac sa mearga TAR
<Mariannn> ca nu merge :((
<stas> Mariannn: sa nu ma repet, te rog
<Mariannn> dar am nevoie sa fac sa mearga comanda TAR , sa dezhivez ...
<stas> !login
<Mariannn> :((
<Mariannn> de ce imi dai ban
<Mariannn> vreau doar ajutor
<Mariannn> nu imi merge sa dezarhivez
<stas> Mariannn: noi nu oferim ajutor la persoane care vor sa foloseasca lucruri gen scan/sniffing/cracking etc
<stas> e o metoda de a descuraja acest lucru
<Mariannn> am inteles 
<Mariannn> dar totusi aceea comanda , imi trebuie si pentru jocuri etc
<Mariannn> sa dezarhivez
<amorphous1> Mariannn, man tar
<Mariannn> am incercat , dar nu merge nici o comanda de acolo
<stas> pe unde dracu e botu ala cand trebuie :/
<stas> !slap Libertiny 10
 * Libertiny slaps Libertiny around with the shipped dictionary
 * Libertiny slaps Libertiny around with the cursed dschinn
 * Libertiny slaps Libertiny around with a blue Cpt. Picard
 * Libertiny slaps Libertiny around with a public hammer
 * Libertiny slaps Libertiny around with the remote controlled monitor
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-17
 * Chriisti Hello ppl:)
<ihalip> Chriisti: ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-10
<adrianrly> Are cineva 2 stickere cu ubuntu?
<overshift> bau
<ionut> salut
<ionut> arecineva ideie de instalare pe un sistem cu uefi bio
<ionut> ma tot  chinui  sa instalez de cateva zile si mai mult  de screenul lila nu trec  pe urma  apare ceva ciudat cu cifre  random  si 
<ionut> nimic 
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-11
<Iosif> salutare
<Iosif> ce mai faceti
<Iosif> ?
<Anca_Emanuel> Salut
<Anca_Emanuel> laurav ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-12
<sr> Salut
<sr> Imi poate spune cineva ce versiune de kernel este in ultimul update Ubuntu 10.04.* ?
<sorin_> salutare
<sorin_> mno, nimeni p-aici?
<sorin_> tata lumea doarme?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-13
<ionut> are ideie cineva de cum se instaleaza in uefi bio 
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-14
<ibancioiu> Iepurasul mustacios, e de Paste norocos. Nu-ti lasa cadou in ghete, are el alte secrete: pasca, oul inrosit, cozonacul, mielul fript si un Paste Fericit!
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-08
<ovidiu-florin> a făcut careva un reinstall pe un LVM encriptat cu partiții separate pentru / și /home ?
<ovidiu-florin> lumeeeee, ce se mai întâmplă pe aici?
<ovidiu-florin> e prea liniște
<Cracknel> dormim
<Cracknel> ZZZzzzzz....
<ubuntu-visitor7> salutare
<ubuntu-visitor7> cineva pe aici?
<FlowRiser> da
<FlowRiser> neata
<FlowRiser> VRazvan, ce faci ? :D
<VRazvan> am vrut sa bag si eu ubuntu si nu reusesc sa il fac sa booteze
<FlowRiser> VRazvan, ai cumva hardware cerificat windows 8 ?
<FlowRiser> ai logo-ul de windows 8 pus pe el ?
<VRazvan> am facut vreo 4 cd-uri in diverse feluri si la diverse viteze
<VRazvan> nu am win8
<VRazvan> pc-ul pe care vreau sa il bag e gol
<ovidiu-florin> VRazvan: laptop, comp?
<FlowRiser> este nou ?
<FlowRiser> Intrebam ca sa stiu daca ai UEFI sau nu
<Cracknel> Nici de pe CD nu se incarca?
<VRazvan> o panarama de laptop, toshiba tecra m1
<Cracknel> ar trebui sa booteze fara probleme
<Cracknel> ce versiune ai incercat sa instalezi?
<ovidiu-florin> toshiba mai au probleme cu CD-ROM-urile și alea vechi nu știu să booteze de pe USB. Mă chinui și eu cu unul de ceva vreme.
<VRazvan> 2 sec sa verific sa iti spun exact
<VRazvan> ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386
<Cracknel> cu placa video ciudata sa nu vina (VIA, SiS, etc) ca in rest se gasesc solutii :)
<VRazvan> acum fac un stick sa vedem daca am vreo sansa
<VRazvan> am testat sa vad daca e de la laptop
<FlowRiser> VRazvan, stupida intrebare, dar ai verificat daca e pus sa booteze de pe cdrom din bios ?
<Cracknel> ce memorie, procesor si placa video ai? ca poate ar fi indicat sa instalezi ceva mai "light" :)
<VRazvan> desi are un bios idiot si modalitatea de a alege cum booteaza aiurea
<VRazvan> l-am testat cu win98, a mers, win xp, a mers
<ovidiu-florin> deci nu e UEFI, bootează windows dar nu linux..... hmm...
<ovidiu-florin> bănuiesc că deja ai strigat bine la el...
<FlowRiser> sigur nu e uefi, laptopul e vechi
<Cracknel> ce eroare primesti cand incerci sa bootezi Ubuntu?
<VRazvan> nu primesc erroare
<VRazvan> invalid sistem disk
<VRazvan> reactioneaza ca si cum nu ar citi cd-ul
<VRazvan> am facut si cd si dvd
<Cracknel> daca nici de pe CD nu vrea... e nasol
<VRazvan> am un cd antic
<VRazvan> cu un partition magic de dos
<VRazvan> reusesc sa intru in dos cu ala si sa am cd-rom support
<VRazvan> il scot si incerc sa bag alt cd si nu mi-l mai vede
<FlowRiser>  Daca ai alt pc, poti sa iei hdd-ul laptopului si sa bagi linux pe el iar apoi sa-l montezi la loc
<VRazvan> e vreo varianta sa pot vedea usb in dos?
<ovidiu-florin> LAN boot?
<VRazvan> are optine de lan boot dar nu stiu sa o folosesc, adica nu am incercat niciodata
<ovidiu-florin> eu vreau să încerd diseară lan boot
<ovidiu-florin> te-aș putea ajuta atuncea
<owex> ma bag si eu ca musca-n lapte ....  unitatea optica functioneaza ?
<ovidiu-florin> owex: da.. bootează windows dar nu linux 
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> are ceva cu ubuntu
<VRazvan> am incercat si un fedora antic
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : n-are ce sa aibe decat sentimente de iubire :))
<VRazvan> nu vede nici cd ala
<ovidiu-florin> arch?
<VRazvan> nu am idee cred ca am cd-ul in casa de vreo 10 ani daca nu mai bine
<VRazvan> sincer nu mai am variante la care sa ma duca prostul meu
<VRazvan> deja imi vine sa dau cu el de pamant
<VRazvan> ma chinui de vreo 40 de ore
<ovidiu-florin> nu da....
<owex> VRazvan,  : ai incercat sa "barberesti TOT de pe hdd si sa refaci partitiile si reinstalarea windows ai apoi ubuntu ?
<FlowRiser> VRazvan, mi se pare mie ca nu ai decat 3 variante: fie incerci in continuare imagini, fie faci Lan Boot (mai nesigur) sau scoti hdd-ul si ii bagi linux conectandu-l la alt pc;
<FlowRiser> sincer, cea de-a treia varianta ar fi cea mai simpla in situatia de fata
<ovidiu-florin> eu oricum încerc lanboot diseară
<ovidiu-florin> VRazvan: dacă ești aici dă-mi un ping
<owex> eu imi mentin parerea , rade TOT si ia-o de la capat 
<FlowRiser> owex, problema este ca nu booteaza cd-ul
<FlowRiser> daca ar putea sa il booteze ar putea sa rada tot
<owex> FlowRiser, : pai cu win booteaza si cu ubuntu nu ?
<ovidiu-florin> owex: DA
<FlowRiser> owex, dubios, dar pe vremea aceea windows venea preinstalat pe mai tot
<ovidiu-florin> VRazvan: încearcă un 9.04
<ovidiu-florin> sau un 9.10
<owex> eu as risca cu un disk manager si as rade tot sub dos si apoi as reinstala in ordinea win , ubuntu 
<ovidiu-florin> sau debian
<FlowRiser> owex, si apoi ar mai fi o varianta cu wubi
<ovidiu-florin> owex: nu are sens rasul HDD-ului din moment ce nu bootează
<FlowRiser> VRazvan, ai incercat wubi ?
<owex> ovidiu-florin, :  booteaza cu cd de windows inauntru .....deci buteaza 
<FlowRiser> da, se poate sa instaleze windows si apoi sa bage cu wubi ubuntu sau orice altceva
<owex> load default din bios poate il ajuta , "act as IDE hdd" iar ajuta 
<owex> nu cunosc laptopul 
<owex> acum o intrebare stupida ......
<owex> VRazvan,  : ai incercat dvd-ul cu ubuntu pe alt pc ? buteaza ?
<FlowRiser> buna intrebare.
<owex> no disk ....crede ca nu e butabil dvd-ul
<owex> dvd-ul ma refer : discul in sine, nu e scris bootabil 
<owex> VRazvan,  :  cum e pana la urma \, ai incercat diskul pe alt pc sa vezi daca o ia la boot ?
<FlowRiser> ai rabdare owex :)) Poate are treaba
<owex> FlowRiser, : rabdare e tot ce am in zilele astea , n-am altceva de facut :)) dupa cum bine stii:))
 * FlowRiser se duce la masa.
 * owex ureaza lui FlowRiser  POFTA BUNA !
<VRazvan> scuze baieti
<VRazvan> mi-a venit un vecin la usa ca nu putea sa iasa din parcare
<VRazvan> am sters deja tot
<VRazvan> am refacut partiile etc.
<VRazvan> mai am vreo 30 min pana imi termina de facut stik-ul
<VRazvan> poate am noroc cu el
<owex> VRazvan, : incearca dvd-ul si in alt pc , vezi daca o ia la boot
<VRazvan> deci in win98 nu imi vedea stick-ul
<VRazvan> am incercat si merge
<VRazvan> am facut oricum 4 cd-uri si 1 dvd
<VRazvan> la viteze diferite
<owex> de regula solutia cea mai simpla este cea salvatoare ( dar niomeni nu se gandeste la ea de obicei ) 
<VRazvan> am facut si la 4x
<VRazvan> m-am gandit la faza cu hdd-ul
<owex> eu am facut 1 singur dvd la viteza default si a mers :))
<VRazvan> dar nu pot desface laptopul asta
<owex> dvd  ma refer la disk 
<VRazvan> e poisibl sa fie din cauza ca am scris cd-ul normal, simplu fara nero sau alt soft?
<owex>  discul in sine sa-l probezi in alt calculator 
<VRazvan> da pe pc-ul meu mere
<owex> buteaza pe pc ?
<VRazvan> da
<VRazvan> e ceva din panarama de laptop
<owex> ciudat 
<VRazvan> dar nu pot sa imi dau seama ce are
<owex> recapitulez 
<VRazvan> biosul la el e mai jalnic decat ala de pe 486
<owex> discul cu ubuntu buteaza fara probleme pe pc  , pe laptop acelasi disc nu buteaza ubuntu  pe laptop , dar cu  disc de windows buteaza si laptopul
<owex> corect ?>
<VRazvan> cu win98 booteaza
<VRazvan> cu xp a bootat in trecut, acum nu mai vrea 
<owex> cauta un update de bios daca este 
<VRazvan> 98 nu are drivere de lan
<owex> dar la ce vechi este .... esti sigur ca o sa buteze de pe usb ????
<VRazvan> si nu pot face nimic cu 98 fara net
<owex> le cauti pe pc si le muti cu stickul pe laptop 
<VRazvan> sper... are optiune in bios
<VRazvan> pai si cum fac sa vada stick-ul?
<VRazvan> ca in win98 nu vede stick-ul
<owex> uiaiii 
<owex> scrii update-urile pe cd ...... banuiesc ca il citeste sub windows 
<owex> .me nu a mai intalnit un asemenea laptop :(
<VRazvan> nu il citeste...
<VRazvan> pai daca citea asa copiam cd pe drive d
<VRazvan> bootam in dos cu cd de win98
<VRazvan> si rulam direct de pe hdd
<owex> foarte ciudat :S
<VRazvan> daca ma apuc sa il desfac sa scot hdd
<VRazvan> mi-e ca il fac praf de tot
<owex> ca sa inteleg mai bine ( scuze daca-s bou ) 
<FlowRiser> VRazvan, daca ti-e frica sa scoti hdd-ul; instaleaza windows, iar apoi cu wubi instaleaza ubuntu
<FlowRiser> wubi e s
<FlowRiser> wuibi este windows installer pt ubuntu
<FlowRiser> wubi*
<owex> cd cu win98 buteaza ca-i spui tu din dos    si-l duci la setup.exe , nu buteaza singur , corect ?
<VRazvan> spammez F2, selectez boot from cd, boteaza
<VRazvan> FlowRiser: nu am cum sa aduc wubi pe laptop
<VRazvan> ca nu imi vede stick-ul pe 98
<owex> nici cd-romul :))
<VRazvan> practic cd-romul imi vede doar cd cu win98 si inca un cd cu ceva aplicatii de dos
<ubuntu-visitor7> adio si ultima varianta
<owex> "vede" selectiv .... ha , n-am mai intalnit asta 
<Vrazvan2> astia de la thosiba au facut laptop-urile astea in sila si scarba
<VRazvan> e vreo posibilitate sa vad stick-ul in dos? 
<owex> nush :(
<FlowRiser> VRazvan, arde un cd cu wubi si imaginea de la ubuntu (un cd normal, nebootabil)
<FlowRiser> pune wubi-ul si imaginea pe rootul unei partitii
<FlowRiser> ruleaza wubi si vei vedea imaginea deja selectata
<VRazvan> incerc acum
<FlowRiser> ai grija ca imaginea sa fie suportata de wubi
<FlowRiser> nu stiu daca mai am vreuna
<FlowRiser> stai sa vad
<FlowRiser> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386
<FlowRiser> ceva de genul ar trebuii sa aiba numele
<FlowRiser> asta este singura solutie la care ma pot gandii
<VRazvan> stai sa reusesc sa duc wu pe el
<VRazvan> cred ca e bulit dvd-rom-ul
<VRazvan> imi citeste doar 4 cd-uri din 20+
<VRazvan> si culmea alea 4 cd-uri sunt antice
<VRazvan> cd-uri vechi de minim 10 ani
<owex> poate nici nu e dvd reader unitatea optica din laptop ...poate stie doar cd :))
<FDCX> VRazvan: am mai auzit/întâlnit probleme de tipul ăsta cu unități optice din laptopuri Toshiba
<FDCX> FDCX: ai încercat să cureți lentila?
<FlowRiser> VRazvan, ai reusit ?
<ovidiu-florin> salutare
<ovidiu-florin> salutare
<ovidiu-florin> VRazvan: ai reușit cu bootarea?
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ping
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFISeJ1N5CQ
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-09
<VRazvan> ovidiu-florin: nu am reusit
<ovidiu-florin> salutare lume
<ovidiu-florin> am trecut pe konversation
<ovidiu-florin> wow câte optiuni
<ovidiu-florin> îmi place :D
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : optiuni fata de ...... ?
<ovidiu-florin> owex: quassel
<owex> pe mine ma multumesc xchat
<ovidiu-florin> nu l-am încercat niciodată
<ovidiu-florin> sau poate l-am deschis înainte să știu ce e IRC
<owex> :))
<VRazvan> incercati si voi daca merge tanki online
<ovidiu-florin> ce mai faci owex, cum o mai duci?
<VRazvan> am 2 jocuri care daca merg fara probleme pe ubuntu adio win
<ovidiu-florin> VRazvan: ce să meargă la el?
<ovidiu-florin> VRazvan: ce să meargă la el?
<VRazvan> am 2 jocuri care le joc frecvent
<VRazvan> tanki online si league of legends
<crismblog> salutare
<ovidiu-florin> salut crismblog
<lynxy8181> salut
<lynxy8181> testeaza cineva 13.04 beta 2?
<owex> eu nu :(
<crismblog> nici eu
<lynxy8181> :))
<lynxy8181> e ok
<lynxy8181> ma gandeam ca sunt mai pline canalele cu discutii pe tema ubuntu :(
<crismblog> din păcat este cam liniște pe aici, mai multă activitate găsești pe forum
<lynxy8181> da, am vazut ca pe forum este lume
<lynxy8181> folositi ubuntu?
<crismblog> da, folosesc ubuntu pe lângă altele
<lynxy8181> :D
<crismblog> dar numai de ieri
<crismblog> numai de ieri folosesc ubuntu
<lynxy8181> 12.04?
<lynxy8181> 12.10?
<crismblog> 12.04.2
<crismblog> esti de mult pe ubuntu
<lynxy8181> il folosesc in paralel cu win, de vreo 2 ani
<lynxy8181> cu pauza anu' trecut ca nu mi-au mers versiunile 12.04 si 12.10
<crismblog> eu am renunat la la window de aproape 2 ani si ieri l-am pus din nou
<crismblog> ieri mi-am pus 5 sisteme pe laptop
<lynxy8181> :))
<lynxy8181> si care e cel mai tare?
<crismblog> am așa: sabayon, ubuntu, debian, windows 7 și windows 8
<lynxy8181> :D
<lynxy8181> cum merge sabayon?
<owex> win 8 merge fara touch screen ? 
<crismblog> foarte bine merge, folosesc sabayon de câteva luni
<crismblog> owex merge foarte bine win8
<lynxy8181> merge fara
<crismblog> da
<lynxy8181> e ok win 8
<lynxy8181> daca era open source era si mai misto
<owex> pai cand era beta l-am pus , si era tare ciudata treaba cu meniul care disparea, era super incomod din mouse sa ajung la el 
<lynxy8181> :d
<lynxy8181> da
<lynxy8181> dar dupa ce-l setezi cu preferintele tale nu mai ai treaba
<owex> lynxy8181, : este windows , trebuie sa coste bani , si orice alt soft sa coste alti bani, suportul trebuie sa fie groaznic  si update-urile fara sa rezolve mare lucru
<lynxy8181> o sa instalez si eu sabayon
<crismblog> owex despre ce meniu zici în win8
<crismblog> nu are nici un meniu win8
<lynxy8181> app-urile 
<crismblog> win8 are două interfețe, cea clasică fără meniu și interfața metro
<lynxy8181> da da
<lynxy8181> de aceea zice owex
<lynxy8181> :D
<crismblog> și trecerea se face foarte ușor cu soricelul
<crismblog> dar tot gnu/linux prefer
<lynxy8181> normal
<lynxy8181> e total diferit 
<owex> cum ziceam , cand am pus win8 era iarna trecuta ?? daca bine imi amintesc ....si era  versiunea beta free .... si stiu ca m-a super enervat
<lynxy8181> :)
<crismblog> eu am instalat versiune free finală
<crismblog> valabilă 90 de zile
<lynxy8181> da, un fel de rt,
<lynxy8181> rtm
<owex> prefer  osx , apoi ubuntu .... orice altceva si pe ultimul loc windowsul :))
<crismblog> de când am renunțat la win, am fost utilizator de mint, xubuntu, calculate și sabayon
<lynxy8181> dap, din pacate nu suntem prea multi cu preferintele astea, sau poate ca din fericire...
<crismblog> și acuma am sistemele scrise mai sus
<lynxy8181> :D
<lynxy8181> am ajuns la o fundatura cu beta-ul de la Ubuntu
<lynxy8181> au lansat azi un upgrade la kernel si nu mai suporta driverul video
<lynxy8181> folosesti nvidia crismblog?
<crismblog> mie nu vrea ubuntu și sabayon să îmi vadă rețeaua wireless
<crismblog> nu, am intel
<lynxy8181> ubuntu ar trebui sa o detecteze automat
<lynxy8181> ce laptop?
<crismblog> lenovo g570
<crismblog> în debian nu m-am uitat încă, să văd dacă vede rețeaua wireless
<lynxy8181> de pe g550 o vede
<lynxy8181> ubuntu
<lynxy8181> instaleaza ubuntu 12.10
<owex> si 12.04 merge cu intel fara prbl
<lynxy8181> cu 12.04 si eu am avut probleme de detectie wireless
<owex> am ubuntu doar pe desktop / pc .... wifi am alfa 
<owex> n-am avut probleme
<lynxy8181> esti un om fericit, eu am avut o gramada de probleme de cand s-a lansat 12.04
<owex> au fost foarte putine chestiile care nu au mers la mine din prima 
<lynxy8181> toate legate de conflicte ale driverului nouveau cu placile video noi de la nvidia
<lynxy8181> pai eu nu pot instala normal 12.04 si 12.10
<lynxy8181> se blocheaza de la meniul de selectare a limbii =))
<owex> :)
<lynxy8181> cat troubleshooting am bagat pe versiunile astea de mi-a iesit pe urechi
<lynxy8181> si acum credeam ca au rezolvat problemele odata cu aparitia lui 13.04 dar se pare ca e mai grav...
<owex> pai este beta ...
<crismblog> o să pun 13.04 când apare pentru că nu mai este mult
<lynxy8181> pe 25 se lanseaza versiunea oficiala
<lynxy8181> da, e beta
<crismblog> oare se lansează cu wyland sau cu îi zice la înlocuitorul luix
<crismblog> lui x*
<crismblog> x.org
<lynxy8181> nu cred
<lynxy8181> probabil ca 13.10
<crismblog> sunt curios cum o să fie
<lynxy8181> cred ca o sa fie in stadiul de experimentare pentru un an...
<lynxy8181> cum sunt si driverele nouveau, cu care au probleme o gramada de useri nvidia
<cdan28> salut
<cdan28> salut
<cdan28> e careva la ora asta..
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-10
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ce mai faci ? :D
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: salut
<ovidiu-florin> acum am ajuns înapoi la lucru\
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, bine ai venit :D
<FlowRiser> auzi, lucrezi la vreun proiect open-source in momentul acesta ?
<ovidiu-florin> oarecum
<FlowRiser> zi-mi mai multe, vreau sa am o imagine de ansamblu cu ceea ce se lucreaza de comunitatea romana de linux
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, despre ce este ? :D
<ovidiu-florin> pe lângă servici și facultate, mai am câteva aplicații pe "linia de producție" și momentan lucrz la un bug la Kmail care e foarte important pentru mine la servici
<ovidiu-florin> apoi plănuiesc să rezolv file transfer pe telepathy
<ovidiu-florin> pe yahoo
<owex> functioneaza in pidgin file transfer 
<owex> webcam in skymb , nu
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, super; Cand te apuci de chestia cu file transferul pe telepathy, anunta-ma, il stiu pe tipul ce se ocupa cu telepathy sunt sigur ca poate sa te ajute :D
<ovidiu-florin> owex: nu functionează decât în o direcție
<FlowRiser> da, exact
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: mulțumesc
<FlowRiser> Asa ca sa fac un mic studiu; Cati dintre voi asculta muzica cat timp lucreaza pe linux ?
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: amarok sau youtube
<owex> toti cred ca :))
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : ai dreptate ....doar primesc .....mda 
<owex> si mor de ciuda , am o placa wifi alfa , si nush pe unde este , de 2 zile o tot caut :(
<FlowRiser> ah bun, voi face un screensaver care o sa afiseze un fel de analizator de spectru (complet customizabil) al audio-ului care ruleaza pe pc; 
<ovidiu-florin> owex: poate te miști prea repede și nu o observi :P
<owex> ovidiu-florin, : HA , se prea poate :))
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: fă un widget
<ovidiu-florin> pentru panou
<ovidiu-florin> Kde sau Unity
<FlowRiser> ah voi face si asta
<ovidiu-florin> de unde să poți controla playerul
<ovidiu-florin> să ai butoanele play next prev. pause stop
<FlowRiser> ai deja chestia asta implementata
<FlowRiser> si in kde si unity
<ovidiu-florin> serios?
<FlowRiser> da
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<FlowRiser> :))
<ovidiu-florin> nu am căutat prea mult după asta
<FlowRiser> la unity e la volum, poti sa dai next pause prev
<FDCX> în kde e deja în kmix
<FlowRiser> da
<ovidiu-florin> așa am și cu click dreapata pe amarok
<FlowRiser> exista parca si un widget cu chestia asta
<FlowRiser> mai mult ca sigur
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: tu lucrezi în C++, nu?
<FlowRiser> da :D
<FlowRiser> tu in ce lucrezi ?
<ovidiu-florin> tot C++
<ovidiu-florin> am o mică nelămurire
<FlowRiser> zi
<ovidiu-florin> am clasa A cu virtual void disconnect(bool allowReconnect = true) = 0;
<ovidiu-florin> și clasa B moștenește clasa A
<ovidiu-florin> în clasa B în header file am void disconnect(bool allowReconnect = true);
<FlowRiser> faci gresit
<ovidiu-florin> și în source file am void ThreadedSocketConnection::disconnect(bool allowReconnect = true) {}
<ovidiu-florin> unde ?
<FlowRiser> pai in virtual nu definesti nimic
<ovidiu-florin> aha
<FlowRiser> lasa-i doar bool allowReconnect
<FlowRiser> in virtual adica
<FlowRiser> si fara =0
<ovidiu-florin> lucrez pe o librărie destul de mare
<ovidiu-florin> și trebuie sa adaug acel parametru
<ovidiu-florin> dar funcția e folosită în prea multe locuri ca să modific peste tot
<ovidiu-florin> și trebuie să-l fac să fie setat automat
<ovidiu-florin> =0 e necesar
<FlowRiser> ah, da in clasa A
<FlowRiser> oricum, din ce stiu eu este ca in virtual nu definesti nimic
<ovidiu-florin> asta nu știam
<ovidiu-florin> știam că îmi lipsește ceva informație
<FlowRiser> virtual este doar ca sa reimplementezi o functie deci nu are rost sa definesti acolo ceva
<FlowRiser> stai ca incerc si eu acum sa iti zic exact
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: a mea e virtual pură
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, imi merge oricum
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: eu în proiecte de genul m-aș băga: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HuC6q9kbryw#!
<FlowRiser> vai ce tare
<FlowRiser> si eu as vrea sa fac asa ceva
<FlowRiser> nu am bani *D
<ovidiu-florin> nu am timp
<FlowRiser> da, chiar impresionant
<owex> skynet e mai aproape decat credeam :)))
<owex> http://youtu.be/mT3vfSQePcs   <--- asta m-a impresionat pe mine mai demult 
<ovidiu-florin> nov 2011
<owex> ...inca ma impresioneaza :)
<owex> noapte buna 
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: mai ești?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, da
<ovidiu-florin> trimite-mi te rog un mesaj acum să verific ceva la konversation
<ovidiu-florin> am ieșit, merg acasă
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-11
<mihail-moldova> salut
<crismblog> salut
<ovidiu-florin> https://plus.google.com/107178397249608926118/posts/3uN2XHqyfm8
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-12
<FlowRiser> mihail-moldova, salut :D Nu te-am mai vazut pe-aici :0
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<mihail-moldova> salut
<mihail-moldova> utilizez de mult
<mihail-moldova> Ubuntu
<mihail-moldova> dar abea acum am decis sa ma conectez la irc canal
<ovidiu-florin> bun venit
<ovidiu-florin> mihail-moldova: ^
<mihail-moldova> salu :)
#ubuntu-ro 2014-04-09
<assirian> salut
<assirian> stie careva cum se updateaza biosul?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-04-10
<Anuska> assirian, da
#ubuntu-ro 2014-04-11
<Anuska> Libertiny, asl
<Libertiny> Anuska: Error: "asl" is not a valid command.
<Anuska> Libertiny, ls
<Libertiny> Anuska: Error: "ls" is not a valid command.
<Anuska> Libertiny, kill ddf 
<Libertiny> Anuska: Error: "kill" is not a valid command.
<Anuska> Libertiny, help
<Libertiny> Anuska: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Anuska> Libertiny, help wine
<Libertiny> Anuska: Error: There is no command "wine".
<Anuska> !wine
<Libertiny> Anuska: Error: "wine" is not a valid command.
<Anuska> :) naspa
<V3n3RiX> trist si dezamagitor
<V3n3RiX> :)
<Anuska> :P
<Anuska> Aveti probleme cu wine? Uitati aici o solutie buna: http://paste.debian.net/93136/
#ubuntu-ro 2018-04-12
<SkyWay> Enter passphrase for /home/osmc/.ssh/gitlab:
<SkyWay> și cu ssh-add reține parola, dar doar pentru o bucată de vreme ..
<SkyWay> cum să fac să nu mai am nevoie de așa ceva ?
#ubuntu-ro 2018-04-13
<V3n3RiX> SkyWay: foloseste ssh-agent
